# My first beretta



## russ13 (Mar 29, 2020)

Just picked this up. Shoots really nice and I love the look of it. The last owner did a lot of upgrades. Wilson combat trigger/springs/,skeletonize hammer. I'm debating getting the decocker only safety switch. I won't be using it as a carry gun but I think it would be a nice upgrade. Also looking to switch out the mag release and getting the larger one. But so far I'm really liking this gun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Nice looking Beretta ya got there!!


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Good lookin' gun. Sounds like the mods were done correctly and you have a good shooter. I'm kinda leery about "customized" guns, but your's looks good...


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

My first pistol purchase after turning 21 was a Beretta 92. Then carried the M9 multiple place in the Navy. So, the 92 holds Som bias for me as an excellent choice of pistol. 

Congrats and enjoy.


----------

